# Citilopram equivalent?



## bovril85 (Apr 3, 2018)

Me wife and I are looking to return to Thailand but in the UK I take citilopram and I remember it was hundreds in Thailand and hard to access. Is there an equivalent that anyone uses that is available from the pharmacies?


----------

